# We're Red and We're Gay!!!



## Makalakumu (Apr 27, 2007)

How can you be a Republican AND gay?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2ae5UxFAvI&mode=related&search=

Just ask American Dad.  If you can get past the "taking back" of the typical hate-speak in this clip, I think you'll see the irony as pretty darn funny...


----------



## crushing (Apr 28, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> How can you be a Republican AND gay?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2ae5UxFAvI&mode=related&search=
> 
> Just ask American Dad. If you can get past the "taking back" of the typical hate-speak in this clip, I think you'll see the irony as pretty darn funny...


 
Ernie and Burt?  Really?  Not that there's anything wrong with that!

*Tips hat to Seinfeld*


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 28, 2007)

Well this clip will help better identify the Gay... (same program) same stereotypes  that would have my gay friends rolling with laughter... Gays are the new blacks! :lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlYd06e551c&mode=related&search=


----------



## tellner (Apr 28, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> How can you be a Republican AND gay?



On a more serious note, it's more difficult. The Log Cabin Republicans were shut out and practically drummed out of the Party. The Religious Right whose nadgers are firmly planted on the GOP's collective chin would like to bring back the death penalty for sodomites and inverts.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 29, 2007)

A person can be gay and not march in the Parade. Its a scientific fact. LOL


----------

